# Music that gives you goosebumps or brings you to tears?



## NicoleSwan (Oct 2, 2011)

I love the stuff, but the ride is always too short.

Choir music hits me a lot of the time, I suppose it's designed to do that, especially in large auditoriums. Recently I just watched "Virtual Choir 4 - Fly to Paradise" and that made me weep in the eyes and my hairs stand on end, another that really struck me out of the blue quite some time ago was "Timescapes - Rapture" which is a short preview, but coupled with the video work in HD on a big screen it really was quite visceral for me ( I love the stars ).

What stuff hits your spot? Quite interested in finding more emotion-invoking sound pieces if you want to suggest any along the lines of the two above... please?

Timescapes Rapture: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu-ICTkM4SE

Virtual Choir 4: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8oDnUga0JU


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

One I listen to again and again right now is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTjc1sPktlY
it gives me goose pimples by a Florida pool!

Also the Civil Twillight cover of "Come As You Are"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPgWMfRmumQ

I'm a sucker for sad songs.


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

You should look up "Two Steps From Hell". They do music on theatrical trailers. The first one I remember hearing was the one for the Star Trek trailer, which gives me shivers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP1QHVNHMAE


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Dire Straits very 1st album, simply titled "Dire Straits". I think I've worn out about 5 cd's of this.


----------



## lukemallory (May 13, 2013)

Vesti la giubba!

Anything by Edith Piaf

Any of the music from Midnight In Paris - tears of joy. Rachel McAdams is just so hot..

A lot of stuff that I associate with good/bad memories brings me to tears. I'm a big girl...


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeff Buckley singing *Hallelujah*! Gets me every time. No one sings it like Jeff! He was taken to early in this life and had so much great music in him. 






It starts at 1:19. Well worth listening to.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Pink Floyd, wish you were here, chokes me up enough to have to turn it off
Long story


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

For me, it is Symphony No. 6 by Tchaikovsky. The intensity of this piece of music invariably brings me to tears.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Les Miserables - reduces me to tears (in a good way   )


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Il Divo's Amazing Grace.




While I have always loved this song, their rendition makes me cry. And after my grandmother Grace passed this year, it was the only song I could listen to for about a month.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Rachmaninoff:  

Vocalise, Op. 34 /14
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini

I'm not that much into classical, but both give me goosebumps.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I also am going with Pink Floyd but it would have to be Pipers at the gates of dawn and dark side of the moon.  Their first album and their best album.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just a few, in no particular order:

The finale of Stravinsky's "Firebird" (starting with the horn solo at about 5:50 in this version):






"Symbiosis" by Bill Evans (piano soloist), Claus Ogerman (composer/conductor), and many others. This is just the final movement:


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Pink Floyd always gets the goosebumps going - especially Comfortably Numb and Gilmour's guitar solo. 

The song The Book of Love by Peter Gabriel makes me tear up because that was the song my wife and I danced to at our wedding.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Love Peter Gabriel but it would have to be Lamb lays down on Broadway.  Saw him do this with Genesis and he had the whole audience at the Spectrum,spellbound.  Never could see Collins taking his place.  Saw the I Can't Dance Concert at Veterns Stadium,he was alright when he sang the new Genesis songs,did enjoy I Can't Dance,but when he tried to sing,what I consider Peter's Song he got booed,especially during By The Sea.  My boyfriend is a huge Genesis Fan so I could Not out go going.  Philly is wild,they were chanting Peter,Peter!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of mine have been covered...Firebird & Les Mis. Lots of Rachmaninoff, Gershwin's Concerto in F. The final chords of "Music of the Night". There's a lot of movie music that moves me to tears, partly because of the music, partly because I remember the movie and what's happening. Music from Glory, Meet Joe Black, E.T., Field of Dreams, The Natural, Legends of the Fall, Gettysburg - those'll do me in every time (and that's the short list off the top of my head). I burned a CD of some of my favorite tracks from movie soundtracks - I need to find it (although it's not cool to be driving along and get all verklempt).

Also "Hallelujah" - but it's KD Lang's version that does me in...I think this is the performance I used to have on my Myspace page, back when I had a Myspace page....


----------



## NicoleSwan (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses... now to go through them and see which ones I also like


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

David Stephens said:


> Ode to Joy, the greatest piece of music ever written, does it for me.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qWbcosJdtU
> 
> Also, Jackie Evancho singing Nessun Dorma. This is what I want to hear on my death bed.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FOP1KxKkB0


The best recording of Nessun Dorma, for me, is this:






But this is the one that brings tears to my eyes every time I listen to it!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

_Junimond_ by Rio Reiser gets me every time, especially since he died much too young.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Either Pink Floyd's  "Wish You Were Here," or the Olympia Brass Brand doing "Battle Hymn of the Republic."


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Soundtrack to Pan's Labyrinth

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought of another one...Mickey Newbury, American Trilogy...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mustn't forget the end of Carl Orff's "Carmina Burana". (Jump to about 52:40 of this version.)


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyheJ480LYA


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

'One Day More', the finale to Act One of Les Mis.
This is my favorite version;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IddP8AAIGTQ


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have quite a few versions of Hallelujah but this is my current favorite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKrkEOlyJo8

I like The Canadian Tenors singing the same song as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTx8IGPwrIk

And I get chills.. Eva Cassidy singing Fields of Gold, with Michelle Kwan skating. I was fortunate to see this at the 2002 US Figure Skating Championships in Los Angeles.

The haunting and beautiful song, the loss of Eva Cassidy way too young, and Michelle skating after a loss.. wow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr01qTQ1_FI


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I just mentioned Eva Cassidy's "Somewhere over the Rainbow" in a different thread.

But one that soars even higher is Ray Charles's "America the Beautiful." It is one of my ten best songs ever.

His version of "Yesterday" also surpasses the Beatles' original.


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

Way too many to count. Puccini's arias, Pearl Jam's State of Love and Trust, Mazzy Star's Into Dust, Cat Power's Good Woman, the theme song when Buffy sacrifices herself, Jeff Buckley's Hallelujah, Led Zeppelin's Tangerine, Zorba's dance, and don't laugh -- the theme from North and South. The list could go on forever.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

Ooo, ooo, the violin theme from the 1939 version of Wuthering Heights. Makes me cry as well.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

If you get there before i do by Collin Raye. Leaves me like a dripping dishcloth.


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

And Eddie Vedder's version of Bruce Springsteen's One Step Up. Wish it was just his voice. So melancholy. And the lyrics! I never appreciated Springsteen when I was younger.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So many songs, I can't even think of most.

Give me some Rush and I get goosebumps.

For songs

Who's for lunch today - Albert Hammond
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-43iwDtrSM

Long long time - Linda Ronstadt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sN80LpUD8U

Dust in the Wind - Kansas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ

Lady in Black - Uriah Heep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttlp1wgM7go

ELO - Twilight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJQyGbv0oZ8

Then there is always Air Supply and Karen Carpenters voice.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

This:


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I love Sigur Ros, Jonsi, and DM Stith. Goosebumps galore.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

For songs with lyrics, for me it's "Candle In The Wind" with Elton John.  Reminds me of Princess Di's funeral.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Songs that have choirs in them get to me. However, the guitar solo in my all-time favorite song "Comfortably Numb" does it to me, too. Goosebumps, not tears.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I loved Pink Floyd when I was a baby, but I liked Animals.  Or The Wall.  

For the guy who mentioned Dire Straits, I agree totally.  Mark Knopfler has the coolest voice ever.  

Goosebumps for me is Roberta Flack singing "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face".

Right on, OP, for making a cool thread!


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Goosebumps? Seconding Dina's mention of Puccini.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Dina said:


> And Eddie Vedder's version of Bruce Springsteen's One Step Up. Wish it was just his voice. So melancholy. And the lyrics! I never appreciated Springsteen when I was younger.


It's hard to understand either one of them. Yet I love them both!!!

Here ya go!

just for fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU

I think this is my favorite video ever.


----------

